# MEET,RIDE,GRILL Bikepark Trippstadt 08.10.16



## missisK (7. September 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

am Samstag den 08.10.2016 veranstalten wir ein Ladys-Event im Bikepark Trippstadt.
Das ist ein kleiner, feiner Bikepark mitten im Pfälzer Wald.
Hier könnt ihr euch an leichte bis schwere Sprünge herantrauen, euer Können am Pumptrack testen oder einfach nur einen ganzen Tag mit uns rummhängen.

Der Grundgedanke ist soviele Mädels wie möglich an einem Tag im Bikepark zu haben.

Patricia Rupp von Mountainbike Trifelsland wird einen Fun & Style Workshop geben und Tine Kraus zeigt euch wie man flowig durch den Pumptrack kommt.

Kami Glück bringt uns ihre selbst gemachten Mützen und Headbands mit und zu allem Überfluss halten wir Tische für unsere und eure Flohmarktware bereit. ( Bitte mit Namen und Preis versehen) 

Das alles absolut kostenlos! Kein Eintritt, keine Workshopgebühr. Just meet,ride,grill.

Damit das so bleibt ist auch eure Hilfe gefragt. Wir schmeissen dort den Grill an, besorgen Brötchen, Ketchup, Senf....und was sonst noch zum Grillen benötigt wird.
Das Grillgut selbst bringt ihr euch mit und damit nicht jeder nur an seiner Wurst rumkaut, machen wir ein offenes Buffet.
Du kannst nen geilen Salat machen oder dein Kuchen ist einfach gut? Oder du bringst eine Melone mit? Gummibärchen? Chips? Je mehr, desto leckerer!

Die Workshops beginnen um 10:00 Uhr, ab 12:00 Uhr wird gegrillt, gefeilscht und vor allem gefahren, gefahren,gefahren..

Wir freuen uns wie Bolle auf euch.

PS: Das Angebot richtet sich an Frauen, der Park ist aber für alle offen.


----------



## missisK (12. September 2016)

Hier sind einige Unterkünfte in der Umgebung falls ihr über Nacht bleiben wollt:

Super kompfortabel im Historischen Landgasthof zum Schwan, mit Bikegarage, 3 Gänge Abendmenü, Übernachtung, Sportlerfrühstück
ab 66 € pro Person im DZ
http://www.schwan-trippstadt.de/…/mountai…/27-mountainbiking

ganz idyllisch am See auf dem Campingplatz Sägmühle
z.b Schlafen im Fass ab 35 € für zwei Personen
oder Stellplätze pro Nacht ab 7,70 €
http://premium.secureholiday.net/…/product_description.html…

oder urig im Naturfreundehaus Finsterbrunnertal in 1- 12 Bettzimmer
ab 21€ inkl Frühstück!
mit angrenzendem Campingplatz
http://naturfreunde-kaiserslautern.de/…/preise-zimmer-betten

und hier die Auflistung der Ferienwohnungen in Trippstadt
http://www.trippstadt.de/nc/gastgeber.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu63 (17. September 2016)

Hallo
Das hört sich erstmal super an. Allerdings bin ich absolute Anfängerin.....und auch nicht mehr die jüngste....53.
Wenn es so etwas mal gibt für meine Altersgruppe....Würde ich mich freuen

Ganz lieben Gruß Manu aus Düren


----------



## missisK (17. September 2016)

Hallo Manu,

ich glaube das Entscheidende ist wie offen du bist. Selbst als Anfänger kann man dort seinen Spaß oder auch seine Herrausvorderung haben.
Dort findest Sachen die auf einem Trail nicht vertreten sind. Und wenn du keine zu hohen Erwartungen an dich selbst hast, wirst du mit einem Lächeln vom Platz fahren.
Und es gibt sicher kein besseres Umfeld um was neues auszuprobieren als ein Haufen Mädels in einem Park.

Schau dir noch mal die Homepage an und hab nen Blick auf die Facebookveranstaltung, da gibt es öfter updates.

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1863806820515302/


----------



## missisK (28. September 2016)

Wir haben ein paar sehr nette Unterstützer. Zum einen die Privat Brauerei Bischoff die uns mit Radler versorgt. Zum anderen der Krämerladen aus Kaiserslautern.Die haben ihre eigene Bonbonmanufaktur und werden uns damit bei Laune halten. Sooo lecker. Schaut euch das an: http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/bo...54/did=17011802/pv=embedded/xrj9w8/index.html


----------



## missisK (6. Oktober 2016)

Am Samstag isses so weit, das erste offizielle Ladiestreffen in Trippstadt überhaupt. Einige Mädels haben schon Kuchen und Salate angekündigt, die Kaffemaschine wartet auf ihren Einsatz, es wird Zwiebelkuchen und neuen Wein geben, die Guz (die Bonbons) vom Krämerladen und das Radler stehen bereit. Für den Flohmarkt haben wir Kleiderbügel und Beschriftungsmöglichkeiten. Ausserdem hab ich Holz besorgt, ist ja doch ein bisschen kühl. 
Eva von Kami Glück hat auch schon ihre Headbands und Mützen zusammengepackt. ( http://kamiglueck.de/)
Also packt euren Krimskrams, euer Rad und was für aufn Grill zusammen und kommt vorbei.


----------



## missisK (9. Oktober 2016)

Hier die ersten Eindrücke von unserem Meet, Ride, Grill gestern. Es war toll, trotz einstündiger Regenpause.


----------

